# Il Bayern fortissimo su Vidal



## admin (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Bayern Monaco è piombato prepotentemente su Arturo Vidal. Molte fonti danno l'accordo per fatto sulla base di 35 milioni di euro.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## smallball (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern Monaco è piombato prepotentemente su Arturo Vidal. Molte fonti danno l'accordo per fatto sulla base di 35 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



soldi importanti per il mercato bianconero


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2015)

Meglio, non lo voglio più vede in Italia.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

40-45 Mln

Ahimè è un sacrificio da fare. Sempre grazie perché è stato un grande calciatore, ma quest'anno tolti i due mesi finali è stato deleterio. Il prossimo anno avrà 29 anni quindi questa era l'unica occasione buona per venderlo perché un 31enne a 5 Mln l'anno non se lo prende nessuno.

Abbiamo Kedhira, abbiamo pereyra che lo sostituiranno

Ora però o pastore o Isco o oscar, mi sembra scontato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern Monaco è piombato prepotentemente su Arturo Vidal. Molte fonti danno l'accordo per fatto sulla base di 35 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se lo sostituiscono con Witsel continuano ad indebolirsi dopo le perdite di Pirlo e Tevez. I fuoriclasse vanno sostituti con i fuoriclasse e non con buoni/ottimi giocatori. Non ti può andare sempre bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2015)

Perdi Pirlo/tevez/Vidal in un colpo solo ? Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo


----------



## Aragorn (15 Luglio 2015)

Nell'estate coi prezzi più pazzi della storia vanno a vendere Vidal a 35 milioni ?


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2015)

Avranno i soldi per prendere il "10" che gli manca e che vuole Allegri, probabilmente Oscar. E sinceramente ci guadagnano, Vidal non ha più nulla da dare alla Juve, è già da due stagioni che se ne vuole andare.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perdi Pirlo/tevez/Vidal in un colpo solo ? Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo



Ma pirlo quest'anno alla Juve cos'ha dato? Due punizioni?

Ha giocato 20-22 partite su 38


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Auguri per rimpiazzarlo anche se il suo rendimento stava calando rimane cmq uno giocatore tuttofare voglio vedere chi recupera i palloni dopo...


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2015)

Possono prendere chi vogliono, ma senza Vidal (un top nel ruolo) perdono tantissimo.

Se po lo sostituiscono con gente di Witsel o Oscar, allora meglio per noi.


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Possono prendere chi vogliono, ma senza Vidal (un top nel ruolo) perdono tantissimo.
> 
> Se po lo sostituiscono con gente di Witsel o Oscar, allora meglio per noi.



Witsel con Vidal centra poco 
Ottimo giocatore il belga ma non ha l'attività del Cileno


----------



## il condor (15 Luglio 2015)

se non parte ora non parte più. I soldi verranno poi reinvestiti per il trequartista. Anche senza Vidal sono comunque mille passi avanti a tutti.



Admin ha scritto:


> Possono prendere chi vogliono, ma senza Vidal (un top nel ruolo) perdono tantissimo.
> 
> Se po lo sostituiscono con gente di Witsel o Oscar, allora meglio per noi.



probabilmente prenderanno il trequartista. Witsel non credo anche perchè ci perderebbero solo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2015)

Speriamo, più cambiano meglio è


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Possono prendere chi vogliono, ma senza Vidal (un top nel ruolo) perdono tantissimo.
> 
> Se po lo sostituiscono con gente di Witsel o Oscar, allora meglio per noi.



Le partite della Juve da settembre a marzo le hai guardate? XD 

Vidal è stato una pena, ed il prossimo anno fa 29 anni, se prendono Mario Goëtze o uno del suo calibro non penso che crolliamo, poi la palla è rotonda eh

Per di più non venderlo voleva dire vederlo giocare sulla trequarti, adattato


----------



## Dany20 (15 Luglio 2015)

Se parte dovrebbero rimpiazzarlo con Goetze ma sembra che non gli convinca la Serie A.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern Monaco è piombato prepotentemente su Arturo Vidal. Molte fonti danno l'accordo per fatto sulla base di 35 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Quindi potrebbe profilarsi uno scenario del tipo: Schweinsteiger allo United, Vidal al Bayern, Witsel al Chelsea e Oscar alla Juve. 

e noi potremmo finalmente andare su Maher


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: se la Juve vende Vidal al Bayern, con i soldi incassati, l'obiettivo numero uno dei bianconeri diventa Cuadrado.


*


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se la Juve vende Vidal al Bayern, con i soldi incassati, l'obiettivo numero uno dei bianconeri diventa Cuadrado.
> 
> 
> *



Madó speriamo


----------



## Dany20 (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se la Juve vende Vidal al Bayern, con i soldi incassati, l'obiettivo numero uno dei bianconeri diventa Cuadrado.
> 
> 
> *


Non serve a niente Cuadrado. Marotta disse che lo potevano prendere in prestito.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se la Juve vende Vidal al Bayern, con i soldi incassati, l'obiettivo numero uno dei bianconeri diventa Cuadrado.
> 
> 
> *



Se cedono Vidal e prendono Cuadrado...

ROTFL


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

Ahahahahah sisi certo come no cuadrado


----------



## The Ripper (15 Luglio 2015)

La Juve se vende Vidal per Cuadrado non è più la squadra da battere


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Cmq è cosi che si fanno le trattative mica come noi con Witsel e vari a fare delle chiacchiere in un ristorante...


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se la Juve vende Vidal al Bayern, con i soldi incassati, l'obiettivo numero uno dei bianconeri diventa Cuadrado.
> 
> 
> *



Se noi prendiamo Ibra...............


----------



## The Ripper (15 Luglio 2015)

[*SIZE=4]Gazzetta dello Sport: la Juve in cambio di Vidal potrebbe chiedere Gotze al Bayern. Intanto l''agente del cileno è a Monaco di Baviera[/SIZE]*


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se la Juve vende Vidal al Bayern, con i soldi incassati, l'obiettivo numero uno dei bianconeri diventa Cuadrado.
> 
> 
> *



Se lo fanno veramente Marotta si conferma un mediocre


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: la Juve in cambio di Vidal potrebbe chiedere Gotze al Bayern. Intanto l''agente del cileno è a Monaco di Baviera*




A Sky hanno detto che a loro la pista Gotze non risulta. L'obiettivo numero uno della Juve, sempre secondo loro, è Cuadrado.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

Sky fino a 10 min fa non sapeva nulla, ha copiato tuttosport

Ora addirittura sanno chi prendere e che non verrà usato tutto il budget

Certo certo


----------



## il condor (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se la Juve vende Vidal al Bayern, con i soldi incassati, l'obiettivo numero uno dei bianconeri diventa Cuadrado.
> 
> 
> *



Gli incastri:

Vidal -----> Bayern
Cuadrado -----> Juve
Witsel -----> Chelsea

Milan ----->


----------



## Marchisio89 (15 Luglio 2015)

Vidal-Götze lo farei SUBITO. Per Cuadrado assolutamente no, sarebbe assurdo.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Vidal-Götze lo farei SUBITO. Per Cuadrado assolutamente no, sarebbe assurdo.



Se ci cascano vado a mettere le mani addosso a Guardiola.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Luglio 2015)

Vidal e Pogba quest'anno sono quelli che hanno reso meno rispetto al passato e quelli che verranno venduti a cifre pazzesche. Incredibile il mondo del calcio. 

Se il Bayern fosse una squadra seria prenderebbe Marchisio che è il più forte di tutti


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se la Juve vende Vidal al Bayern, con i soldi incassati, l'obiettivo numero uno dei bianconeri diventa Cuadrado.
> 
> 
> *



La cosa triste sapete qual è? Che se spendessimo il nostro budget come cristo comanda, gli daremmo 10 punti di scarto ai gobbi


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vidal e Pogba quest'anno sono quelli che hanno reso meno rispetto al passato e quelli che verranno venduti a cifre pazzesche. Incredibile il mondo del calcio.
> 
> Se il Bayern fosse una squadra seria prenderebbe Marchisio che è il più forte di tutti



Sottovalutato incredibilmente Marchisio, giocatore totale


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: se la Juve vende Vidal al Bayern, con i soldi incassati, l'obiettivo numero uno dei bianconeri diventa Cuadrado.
> 
> 
> *



Comunque è incredibile. Vidal che ha vinto una copa america da protagonista, finale di CL, 4 scudetti... viene venduto a 35 mln mentre mister non ha vinto nulla Witsel, vogliono 40 mln


----------



## Juve nel cuore (15 Luglio 2015)

Vendere Vidal a 40-45 e sotituirlo con un giocatore di fantasia forte(Oscar,Isco,Gotze,Draxler ad esempio) sarebbe una grandissima operazione! Andiamo a rafforzare un ruolo dove siamo scoperti lasciando grossomodo intattatta del centrocampo. Ovviamente se i soldi ricavati dalla sua cessione vanno a finire su Cuadrado o altri profili di medio livello,a quel punto mi tengo tutta la vita Vidal!

...Vediamo come si evolve la situazione...


----------



## Juve nel cuore (15 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque è incredibile. Vidal che ha vinto una copa america da protagonista, finale di CL, 4 scudetti... viene venduto a 35 mln mentre mister non ha vinto nulla Witsel, vogliono 40 mln



Beh ma infatti su witsel non mi pare siano mai giunte offerte di quel calibro...o no?
Di marzio comunque ha parlato di offerta 40 e richiesta Juve 45...

poi c'è da dire un'ultima cosa. il contratto di vidal scade nel 2017,mettiamo che rimane e non rinnova,a quel punto si rischia di svenderlo il prox anno!


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

Si chiuderà a 40 secondo me a meno che non lo scambiano con goëtze e conguaglio


----------



## Juve nel cuore (15 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se lo fanno veramente Marotta si conferma un mediocre



quali altre volte avrebbe dimostrato di esserlo???!


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La cosa triste sapete qual è? Che se spendessimo il nostro budget come cristo comanda, gli daremmo 10 punti di scarto ai gobbi


con o senza soldi il problema rimane sempre lo stesso, il geometra.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> quali altre volte avrebbe dimostrato di esserlo???!



Le volte che va a trattare con l'Udinese e il Palermo di turno strapagando giocatori per il doppio del loro reale valore.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (15 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Le volte che va a trattare con l'Udinese e il Palermo di turno strapagando giocatori per il doppio del loro reale valore.



l'unico acquisto sbagliato è stato isla...pereyra ed asamoah hanno ampiamente dimostrato di valere i soldi spesi!
per dybala parlerà il campo.

ma a parte questo...tutti i campioni SOTTOPAGATI che ha preso in questi anni nn contano? vidal a 10,Pirlo a 0,barzagli 300 mila euro,pogba 0,tevez 12,Morata 20,khedira 0...oltre ai vari giovani di grande talento come berardi rugani coman sturaro e altre pedine importanti come Bonucci,Evra,Lichtsteiner


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2015)

Oscar, Ozil, Gotze, Isco.
Uno di questi deve arrivare, gli altri sono melma schifosa. Mi raccomando Marmottino.


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Si chiuderà a 40 secondo me a meno che non lo scambiano con goëtze e conguaglio



Mi sa che il conguaglio toccherebbe a noi darlo


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oscar, Ozil, Gotze, Isco.
> Uno di questi deve arrivare, gli altri sono melma schifosa. Mi raccomando Marmottino.



Togli oscar e metti pastore e va bene


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Le volte che va a trattare con l'Udinese e il Palermo di turno strapagando giocatori per il doppio del loro reale valore.



Dybala 32 Mln è strapagato? Ce lo dovevano regalare? 

Kondogbia l'hanno preso 37


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Dybala 32 Mln è strapagato? Ce lo dovevano regalare?
> 
> Kondogbia l'hanno preso 37



Non dico questo, con quei soldi puoi prendere di meglio, premesso che a me Dybala piace ma ora non vale tutti quei soldi cosi come non li vale Kondogbia o Romagnoli


----------



## hiei87 (15 Luglio 2015)

L'apporto di Vidal nella scorsa stagione non è stato fondamentale. Nel rombo poi ora come ora hanno più bisogno di un trequartista che di un mediano, per quanto definire Vidal mediano sia riduttivo.
Se lo vendono per prendere un trequartista forte, fanno un colpo sensazionale. Se lo vendono per prendere Witsel o Cuadrado, rischiano un clamoroso autogol, per quanto poi in Italia ora come ora vincerebbero anche con le riserve...


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non dico questo, con quei soldi puoi prendere di meglio, premesso che a me Dybala piace ma ora non vale tutti quei soldi cosi come non li vale Kondogbia o Romagnoli



Ad oggi il mercato è questo, inutile rifarsi ai prezzi di 10-15 anni fa in un mondo dove sterling va via a 70 Mln e David luiz a 60

È come dire che prima con 10.000 lire si facevano un sacco di cose, è vero, ma ad oggi anacronistico e fuori contesto


----------



## beralios (15 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oscar, Ozil, Gotze, Isco.
> Uno di questi deve arrivare, gli altri sono melma schifosa. Mi raccomando Marmottino.


Draxler


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2015)

beralios ha scritto:


> Draxler



Me l'ero scordato, anche lui va bene.


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Oscar per qual motivo dovrebbe andare via dal Chelsea?
Mourinho l'ha gia blindato secondo me lui non si muove.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Arriverà Gotze alla Juve , sono sicuro.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Oscar per qual motivo dovrebbe andare via dal Chelsea?
> Mourinho l'ha gia blindato secondo me lui non si muove.



Meglio così


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: la Juve in cambio di Vidal potrebbe chiedere Gotze al Bayern. Intanto l''agente del cileno è a Monaco di Baviera*



Sarebbe un grandissima operazione. Speriamo che non succeda.



Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> ma a parte questo...tutti i campioni SOTTOPAGATI che ha preso in questi anni nn contano? vidal a 10,Pirlo a 0,barzagli 300 mila euro,pogba 0,tevez 12,Morata 20,khedira 0...oltre ai vari giovani di grande talento come berardi rugani coman sturaro e altre pedine importanti come Bonucci,Evra,Lichtsteiner


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il mercato è questo, inutile rifarsi ai prezzi di 10-15 anni fa in un mondo dove sterling va via a 70 Mln e David luiz a 60
> 
> È come dire che prima con 10.000 lire si facevano un sacco di cose, è vero, ma ad oggi anacronistico e fuori contesto



.


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2015)

Fanno bene a venderlo, non ha la testa per durare tanti anni ad alti livelli ed il meglio di Vidal s'è già visto.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (15 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



guarda che marotta e paratici lavorano in coppia...paratici ha una conoscenza più ampia dei giocatori e delle loro caratteristiche,soprattutto i giovani talenti, ma nn è che marotta sia uno sprovveduto,le trattative le conduce principalmente lui,anzi paratici si è formato proprio sotto la sua ala.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> guarda che marotta e paratici lavorano in coppia...paratici ha una conoscenza più ampia dei giocatori e delle loro caratteristiche,soprattutto i giovani talenti, ma nn è che marotta sia uno sprovveduto,le trattative le conduce principalmente lui,anzi paratici si è formato proprio sotto la sua ala.



Marotta fa il suo lavoro di DG e AD,ma Paratici è a mio avviso il vero protagonista di questi quattro anni di dominio juventino.
Però ricordiamoci che _il DS è una figura superata_


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Marotta fa il suo lavoro di DG e AD,ma Paratici è a mio avviso il vero protagonista di questi quattro anni di dominio juventino.
> Però ricordiamoci che _il DS è una figura superata_



Galliani


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo. Alla Juve andranno 40 milioni di euro. L'agente del giocatore è a Monaco. *


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo. Alla Juve andranno 40 milioni di euro. L'agente del giocatore è a Monaco. *



Per me è un affare.


----------



## Marchisio89 (15 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se ci cascano vado a mettere le mani addosso a Guardiola.


Difficile, ma non impossibile. Götze e Guardiola sembra non vadano d'accordo, gioca quasi sempre solo a risultato sicuro nei minuti finali e il giocatore ha voglia di riscatto (anche in vista dell'europeo)...

Tra Götze e Özil preferisco il primo che si sá adattare meglio in sistemi di gioco senza trequartista, come il 4-3-3 oppure l'albero di natale. L'importante é che arriva un giocatore di classe pura... non i Cuadrado di turno.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo. Alla Juve andranno 40 milioni di euro. L'agente del giocatore è a Monaco. *



Affare della Juve.. Videl è praticamente scoppiato, l'anno scorso stagione sottotono, per me è stato prosciugato da Conte.

Fossi nella rube prenderei Eriksen


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo. Alla Juve andranno 40 milioni di euro. L'agente del giocatore è a Monaco. *



Marmotta ti supplico, vedi di portare uno forte davvero e non il mocho vileda colombiano.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Se lo sostituiscono con Witsel* continuano ad indebolirsi dopo le perdite di Pirlo e Tevez. I fuoriclasse vanno sostituti con i fuoriclasse e non con buoni/ottimi giocatori. Non ti può andare sempre bene.



Già sostituito da Khedira.


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Per me verrà a mancare tantissimo voglio vedere un altro che corre come Vidal a pressare il portatore di palla, toccherà a correre per 2 Marchisio...


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2015)

*Il possibile sostituto di Vidal. QUI* -) http://www.milanworld.net/juve-draxler-al-posto-di-vidal-vt30272.html#post766092


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo. Alla Juve andranno 40 milioni di euro. L'agente del giocatore è a Monaco. *



Ci sta. Mi pare che Vidal abbia perso un po' di motivazioni,oltre ad avere qualche acciacco fisico di troppo.
La bontà dell'operazione dipende però dal sostituto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Luglio 2015)

Colpaccio: giocatore già in calo vistoso nell'ultimo anno e con la testa scoppiata.

Ancora una volta molto bravo Marotta.
Se riesce a vendere anche Pogba a 70\80 fa un altro miracolo


----------



## Marchisio89 (15 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Colpaccio: giocatore già in calo vistoso nell'ultimo anno e con la testa scoppiata.
> 
> Ancora una volta molto bravo Marotta.
> Se riesce a vendere anche Pogba a 70\80 fa un altro miracolo


Pogba ormai se ne parla dopo l'europeo dopo le partenze di Pirlo, Tevez e quasi sicuramente Vidal.


----------



## Pamparulez (15 Luglio 2015)

La juve fa benissimo a venderlo... A quelle cifre poi... Vidal ormai è tutto nome e poca sostanza.


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Leggo dappertutto che con la vendita di Vidal fanno un trequartista ok, ma il centrocampista che rimpiazza veramente Vidal chi lo fa? 
Sturaro?


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Marmotta ti supplico, vedi di portare uno forte davvero e non il mocho vileda colombiano.



Chi è il mocho vileda


----------



## Aragorn (15 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Leggo dappertutto che con la vendita di Vidal fanno un trequartista ok, ma il centrocampista che rimpiazza veramente Vidal chi lo fa?
> Sturaro?



Khedira, Marchisio e Pogba + il trequartista. Nessun sostituto, almeno credo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Affare della Juve.. Videl è praticamente scoppiato, l'anno scorso stagione sottotono, per me è stato prosciugato da Conte.
> 
> Fossi nella rube prenderei Eriksen



Ericksen in un intervista di 2 anni fa disse di essere della Roma , se è così sicuramente rifiuterà .


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Chi è il mocho vileda


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


>



Ah già Cuadrado.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2015)

Com'è draxler?


----------



## Sanchez (16 Luglio 2015)

Non aspettavano altro: soldi freschi per il trequartista di livello internazionale

Grande cessione


----------



## Jaqen (16 Luglio 2015)

Sì, Vidal non ha sempre giocato al massimo... ma ragazzi, è fortissimo...


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì, Vidal non ha sempre giocato al massimo... ma ragazzi, è fortissimo...



Concordo.Ma se prendessero realmente Draxler ci guadagnerebbero, è il giocatore che gli manca è fortissimo ed ha dalla sua l'età


----------



## DannySa (16 Luglio 2015)

Cessione giusta, Vidal quel che doveva dare l'ha dato e non credo avrebbe avuto altri stimoli per rimanere e continuare a vincere alla Juve, ci guadagnano entrambe le parti e sicuramente la Juve farà un grande colpo davanti, dai nomi che si sono fatti cascano bene comunque.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2015)

Finalmente se ne va, quanto lo odio.


La Juve perde un bel pezzo raga, le squadre non sono puzzle.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo. Alla Juve andranno 40 milioni di euro. L'agente del giocatore è a Monaco. *



.


----------



## Pamparulez (16 Luglio 2015)

40 pere per Vidal sono tantissima roba... In teoria preso il 3/4ista vidal lo rimpiazzano.. Perchè Pereyra farebbe il CC. Secondo me è tanta roba per la Juve.. Anche se è ovvio che Tevez Pirlo Vidal sono l ossatura di una squadra e difficilmente la juve arriverà nuovamente in finale di champions... Ma per il campionato restano un giro e mezzo di pista avanti a tutti...


----------



## Love (16 Luglio 2015)

Vidal è un grande giocatore ma alla Juve in fase discendente...alla Juve...al Bayern con nuovi stimoli ritornerà il top player che era prima...la Juve con questi 40 mln prenderà un grande trequartista mi sa...

khedira marchisio pogba

x

Morata Dybala

Certo in una sessione di mercato hanno perso pirlo vidal e tevez però hanno avuto il coraggio di muoversi,secondo loro, al momento giusto...evitando gli errori commessi da altre squadre negli anni passati.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2015)

Stanno provando a fare quello che noi e l'Inter non abbiamo fatto dopo la vittoria della CL. Complimenti a loro, ma non gli potrà andare sempre tutto bene. Sostituire Pirlo Vidal e Tevez senza risentirne sarà durissima.


----------



## Black1897 (16 Luglio 2015)

si fa dura...via Tevez,vidal,Pirlo comincia ad essere profondo il cambiamento..il prezzo è giusto ma IO non lo avrei venduto..per lo meno non lo avrei fatto nella stessa sessione in cui abbiamo perso sia Tevez che Pirlo..

la prossima stagione si riparte da 0..spero che i giovani su cui abbiamo investito siano ragazzi pronti psicologicamente (sulla fame non ho dubbi) altrimenti la prossima stagione si rischia il botto...


----------



## Black1897 (16 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Stanno provando a fare quello che noi e l'Inter non abbiamo fatto dopo la vittoria della CL. Complimenti a loro, ma non gli potrà andare sempre tutto bene. Sostituire Pirlo Vidal e Tevez senza risentirne sarà durissima.



quoto...il cambiamento della squadra è sacrosanto..ma va fatto in maniera graduale...qua in un colpo solo abbiamo perso il cervello,il braccio destro e un polmone (crosetti dixit.)...oltretutto tutta gente carismatica...tutti leader...tutta gente che quando si alza la pressione tirava fuori gli attributi...


----------



## Black1897 (16 Luglio 2015)

Comunque Vidal ad Allegi non è mai andato a genio..


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> quoto...il cambiamento della squadra è sacrosanto..ma va fatto in maniera graduale...qua in un colpo solo abbiamo perso il cervello,il braccio destro e un polmone (crosetti dixit.)...oltretutto tutta gente carismatica...tutti leader...tutta gente che quando si alza la pressione tirava fuori gli attributi...



Eh si, si è visto in finale tevez, vidal e Pirlo come hanno tirato fuori gli attributi, non se ne è salvato uno


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Comunque Vidal ad Allegi non è mai andato a genio..



"Confusionario ed impulsivo" lo definì dopo Berlino, come dargli torto

A lui piacciono i giocatori tecnici


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (16 Luglio 2015)

Fossi un dirigente del Bayern metterei via la grappa.
Prendere Vidal e dare via Goetze è un insulto al calcio mondiale.


----------



## carlocarlo (16 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Stanno provando a fare quello che noi e l'Inter non abbiamo fatto dopo la vittoria della CL. Complimenti a loro, ma non gli potrà andare sempre tutto bene. Sostituire Pirlo Vidal e Tevez senza risentirne sarà durissima.



ad onor del vero pero non è che la juve sta facendo quello che noi dovevamo fare, è costretta perchè pirlo e tevez non sono stati venduti, ma se ne sono voluti andare loro


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> "Confusionario ed impulsivo" lo definì dopo Berlino, come dargli torto
> 
> A lui piacciono i giocatori tecnici



Muntari docet  






P.S dai scherzavo


----------



## DOOOOD (16 Luglio 2015)

sacrificio doloro, ma con 45 milioni ed un trequartista GIOVANE e FORTE passa la paura.
per inciso dopo un rinnovamente simile accetto anche un'annata meno brillante, ma in Italia si parte comunque favoriti...e non di poco


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Muntari docet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beh quello aveva XD


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Beh quello aveva XD



Poraccio , avere quel pippone di Muntari come titolare quasi fisso a centrocampo


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Giusto cederlo. Ormai ha dato tutto, non ha più motivazioni ed è in calo. Ha pure 29 anni. Ma va ceduto, visti i prezzi di oggi, minimo a 40 mln. Non un euro di meno o è un'operazione insensata. Certo che perdere in un colpo solo Tevez, Pirlo e Vidal...

Comunque invece di cedere un pezzo grosso per prendere il trequartista io avrei usato direttamente i 40 mln di Dybala.


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Avranno i soldi per prendere il "10" che gli manca e che vuole Allegri, probabilmente Oscar. E sinceramente ci guadagnano, Vidal non ha più nulla da dare alla Juve, è già da due stagioni che se ne vuole andare.



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2015)

Faranno un grande affare Vidal per me ha finito il ciclo alla Juve già dalla scorsa stagione,con i soldi prenderanno Cuadrado e uno forte forte Isco,Oscar ecc altro che Draxler.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Faranno un grande affare Vidal per me ha finito il ciclo alla Juve già dalla scorsa stagione,con i soldi prenderanno Cuadrado e uno forte forte Isco,Oscar ecc altro che Draxler.



Se spendono i soldi per cuadrado, non ne avranno abbastanza per Isco , e neanche per Oscar (che poi oscar al chelsea guadagna più soldi di quanti ne guadagna pogba alla juve , ed è il titolare ). Certo se invece lasciano perdere Cuadrado prenderanno Gotze, ormai in rotta con Guardiola , e allora lì saranno cavoli amari( fra l'altro gotze non guadagna cifre fuori mercato tipo oscar , e quindi la trattativa sarà anche più facile).


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Luglio 2015)

Operazione perfetta da parte della juve, vidal non aveva più molto da dare, ma se fanno la fesseria di buttare i soldi di vidal su cuadrado si indeboliscono nettamente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Operazione perfetta da parte della juve, vidal non aveva più molto da dare, ma se fanno la fesseria di buttare i soldi di vidal su cuadrado si indeboliscono nettamente.



Tecnicamente si , però alla juve Cuadrado diventerebbe un misto tra CR7 e Messi , quindi faranno un ' affare coumnque. Ormai tutto quello che tocca la Juve diventa oro.


----------



## Gianni23 (16 Luglio 2015)

Vidal non ha più niente da dare alla Juve, basta vedere come ha giocato l'ultimo anno e mezzo e come invece gioca in nazionale. Venderlo e sostituirlo bene è molto meglio che tenerlo e vedere un altro campionato sottotono come l'ultimo.

Fa impressione vedere la Juve cambiare così tanto, però se ci pensate bene, oltre a Vidal di cui ho già parlato, Pirlo è un ex giocatore e quest'anno ha dato pochissimo alla causa e Tevez non è il giocatore decisivo per vincere la champions, è stato molto più determinante Morata, per dire. Lo scudetto lo avevano vinto anche prima dell'arrivo dell'argentino.

La vera perdita sarebbe se dovessero cedere anche Pogba.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Se spendono i soldi per cuadrado, non ne avranno abbastanza per Isco , e neanche per Oscar (che poi oscar al chelsea guadagna più soldi di quanti ne guadagna pogba alla juve , ed è il titolare ). Certo se invece lasciano perdere Cuadrado prenderanno Gotze, ormai in rotta con Guardiola , e allora lì saranno cavoli amari( fra l'altro gotze non guadagna cifre fuori mercato tipo oscar , e quindi la trattativa sarà anche più facile).



Cuadrado con un prestito oneroso lo prendi ( io francamente non lo prenderei comunque), dei nomi che escono in queste ultime ore il candidato numero 1 è Gotze anche perchè è in rotta con Guardiola e fate un affarone il giocatore mi piace tantissimo .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Giusto cederlo. Ormai ha dato tutto, non ha più motivazioni ed è in calo. Ha pure 29 anni. Ma va ceduto, visti i prezzi di oggi, minimo a 40 mln. Non un euro di meno o è un'operazione insensata. *Certo che perdere in un colpo solo Tevez, Pirlo e Vidal...*
> 
> Comunque invece di cedere un pezzo grosso per prendere il trequartista io avrei usato direttamente i 40 mln di Dybala.


Auspicherei un'interruzione della striscia di scudetti se non fosse che dietro di loro c'è il vuoto quantistico...


----------



## yohann (16 Luglio 2015)

40 dice Pedulla in questo momento


----------



## yohann (16 Luglio 2015)

A leggere i commenti dei gobbi sul loro forum è vomitevole, società ladrone, incompetenti, hanno il coraggio di lamentarsi...
Cose dovremo dire noi? Che quando hanno venduto Thiago e Ibra non è arrivato nessuno, che non facciamo mercato da anni??


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Luglio 2015)

Se la juve avesse giocato nel campionato 2010-2011 (come facemmo noi post ciclo) non rivincerebbe 
AD OGGI c'è il vuoto, a meno che:
-la Roma non piglia Dzeko, un attaccante esterno e blinda Romagnoli
-voi non pigliate Ibra, un difensore e un centrocampista di qualità
-noi non pigliamo Perisic e Jovetic


----------



## Sanchez (16 Luglio 2015)

Sono riusciti a sfruttare l'ultimissimo treno per vendere Vidal che oramai aveva esaurito il suo ciclo da loro, complimenti

40 mln è tanta roba perchè da quì in avanti comincerà la parabola discendente di Vidal, 29 anni siamo già oltre l'apice


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> A leggere i commenti dei gobbi sul loro forum è vomitevole, società ladrone, incompetenti, hanno il coraggio di lamentarsi...
> Cose dovremo dire noi? Che quando hanno venduto Thiago e Ibra non è arrivato nessuno, che non facciamo mercato da anni??



Non so quale forum hai visto, ma io ho letto solo commenti festanti XD


----------



## yohann (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non so quale forum hai visto, ma io ho letto solo commenti festanti XD



VS

Tanti hanno il coraggio di lamentarsi


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2015)

Fanno bene a lamentarsi. Hanno perso un grande giocatore e, soprattutto, un leader.

Vidal, Tevez e Pirlo. Tre leader. Non sarà per nulla facile rimpiazzarli. Anzi..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fanno bene a lamentarsi. Hanno perso un grande giocatore e, soprattutto, un leader.
> 
> Vidal, Tevez e Pirlo. Tre leader. Non sarà per nulla facile rimpiazzarli. Anzi..



Concordo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Luglio 2015)

Queste sono ormai le cifre..Vidal è forte e va via a 40 milioni...Però non credo che se vogliono Gotze o Isco gliene bastino 50...


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2015)

Ripeto, questo è l'anno dove qualche squadra in Serie A può ribaltare l'andazzo degli ultimi anni e spodestare la Juve.
Onestamente, non so chi. Una tra Roma, Inter e Milan. Ma dipende tutto dal mercato. Potenzialmente l'Inter, imho.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (16 Luglio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Se la juve avesse giocato nel campionato 2010-2011 (come facemmo noi post ciclo) non rivincerebbe
> AD OGGI c'è il vuoto, a meno che:
> -la Roma non piglia Dzeko, un attaccante esterno e blinda Romagnoli
> -voi non pigliate Ibra, un difensore e un centrocampista di qualità
> -noi non pigliamo Perisic e Jovetic


Per quale motivo? Quali sarebbero state le grandi avversarie? C'era la Roma che faceva pena (nemmeno paragonabile a quella di oggi), la Juve era imbarazzante (infatti arrivò settima), La Fiorentina era scandalosa (infatti arrivò nona). Al terzo posto arrivò il Napoli di Mazzarri (che aveva i tre tenori davanti ma oltre a quelli c'erano Cannavaro, Pazienza Aronica, Dossena etc..) e al quarto arrivò l'Udinese (con Zapata, Armero e Pinzi fra i titolari). La sfida (se così vogliamo chiamarla) fu tra l'Inter, che era sul viale del tramonto (per usare un eufemismo), e il Milan di Thiago e Ibra. Io ricordo che una Juve che valeva la metà di questa (con Matri, Vucinic e Pepe TITOLARI) sconfisse quel Milan l'anno dopo e chiuse il campionato senza perdere una gara. Metti la Juve che partirà ad agosto, per la nuova stagione, in quel campionato e lo vince a 100 punti. Forse dovresti guardarti di nuovo la formazione di quel Milan (che rimase primo per 25 giornate consecutive) e ti renderesti conto che oltre a Thiago e Ibra ( che erano il 75% di quel Milan, infatti andati via loro è stato il delirio) c'erano ancora i senatori dell'epoca Ancelottiana con Gattuso e Seedorf (entrambi ovviamente ben sopra i 30) ancora titolari inamovibili e giocatori, se vogliamo chiamarli così, come Abate, ANTONINI e Boateng che erano fra i più impiegati in assoluto (anche se Boateng giocò una buona stagione, ciò non toglie il fatto che si tratti di un giocatore mediocre, come il tempo ha ampiamente dimostrato).


----------



## TheZio (16 Luglio 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Fossi un dirigente del Bayern metterei via la grappa.
> Prendere Vidal e dare via Goetze è un insulto al calcio mondiale.



Guardiola o vince la champions o lo impalano a Marienplatz dopo tutti questi "colpi" di genio del mercato...


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

Cioè il vidal di questa stagione secondo voi è una grossa perdita?! Davvero

Rendimento da 5 fisso a partita

40 Mln sono oro

Va per i 29 anni e prende 5 Mln

Poi ce lo ritrovavamo sul groppone

Mi sembra di rileggere i commento di quando andó via conte, con la Roma che aveva prenotato il circo massimo

Questo mi tranquillizza


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Cioè il vidal di questa stagione secondo voi è una grossa perdita?! Davvero
> 
> Rendimento da 5 fisso a partita
> 
> ...



La juve quest anno vincerà il campionato alla 29 giornata segnatevelo. E comunque Vidal non è tutta questa perdita , tanto lo sostituiranno alla grande con Gotze.

Ps non sto gufando , sto riportando dati di fatto inconfutabili purtroppo


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo? Quali sarebbero state le grandi avversarie? C'era la Roma che faceva pena (nemmeno paragonabile a quella di oggi), la Juve era imbarazzante (infatti arrivò settima), La Fiorentina era scandalosa (infatti arrivò nona). Al terzo posto arrivò il Napoli di Mazzarri (che aveva i tre tenori davanti ma oltre a quelli c'erano Cannavaro, Pazienza Aronica, Dossena etc..) e al quarto arrivò l'Udinese (con Zapata, Armero e Pinzi fra i titolari). La sfida (se così vogliamo chiamarla) fu tra l'Inter, che era sul viale del tramonto (per usare un eufemismo), e il Milan di Thiago e Ibra. Io ricordo che una Juve che valeva la metà di questa (con Matri, Vucinic e Pepe TITOLARI) sconfisse quel Milan l'anno dopo e chiuse il campionato senza perdere una gara. Metti la Juve che partirà ad agosto, per la nuova stagione, in quel campionato e lo vince a 100 punti. Forse dovresti guardarti di nuovo la formazione di quel Milan (che rimase primo per 25 giornate consecutive) e ti renderesti conto che oltre a Thiago e Ibra ( che erano il 75% di quel Milan, infatti andati via loro è stato il delirio) c'erano ancora i senatori dell'epoca Ancelottiana con Gattuso e Seedorf (entrambi ovviamente ben sopra i 30) ancora titolari inamovibili e giocatori, se vogliamo chiamarli così, come Abate, ANTONINI e Boateng che erano fra i più impiegati in assoluto (anche se Boateng giocò una buona stagione, ciò non toglie il fatto che si tratti di un giocatore mediocre, come il tempo ha ampiamente dimostrato).



Per me avrebbe fatto 300 punti, gli avrebbero dato di diritto anche altri punti per lo strapotere totale.

Io mi domando una cosa, come sempre, ma possibile che siccome si tifa una squadra essa debba essere per forza e sottolineo per forza, più forte delle altre senza se e senza ma in ogni santa occasione? MA SIETE UMANI?


----------



## Atletico Maniero (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Cioè il vidal di questa stagione secondo voi è una grossa perdita?! Davvero
> 
> Rendimento da 5 fisso a partita
> 
> ...


Io sono dell'idea che l'unica grave perdita sia Tevez. Vidal, proprio come Pirlo, ha giocato una stagione ben al di sotto dello standard cui eravamo abituati. C'erano molti, me compreso, che Pirlo lo avrebbero lasciato tranquillamente in panca per fare spazio a Marchisio davanti alla difesa e Pereyra sulla trequarti. Vidal sulla trequarti era sprecato, IMHO. Ho come l'impressione che ad Allegri non sia mai piaciuto come tipo di giocatore...infatti lo ha criticato dopo la finale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Io sono dell'idea che l'unica grave perdita sia Tevez. Vidal, proprio come Pirlo, ha giocato una stagione ben al di sotto dello standard cui eravamo abituati. C'erano molti, me compreso, che Pirlo lo avrebbero lasciato tranquillamente in panca per fare spazio a Marchisio davanti alla difesa e Pereyra sulla trequarti. Vidal sulla trequarti era sprecato, IMHO. Ho come l'impressione che ad Allegri non sia mai piaciuto come tipo di giocatore...infatti lo ha criticato dopo la finale.


Ma quante partite vi hanno risolto, insieme, Pirlo e Vidal l'anno scorso in campionato? Non si può dire che non siano una perdita per voi, sebbene non abbiano reso al massimo.


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> La juve quest anno vincerà il campionato alla 29 giornata segnatevelo. E comunque Vidal non è tutta questa perdita , tanto lo sostituiranno alla grande con Gotze.
> 
> Ps non sto gufando , sto riportando dati di fatto inconfutabili purtroppo



Non ne sono così sicuro, anzi secondo me vedremo un campionato molto avvincente e combattuto

Tanti giocatori nuovi insieme hanno bisogno di tempo per oleare i meccanismi


----------



## Atletico Maniero (16 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per me avrebbe fatto 300 punti, gli avrebbero dato di diritto anche altri punti per lo strapotere totale.
> 
> Io mi domando una cosa, come sempre, ma possibile che siccome si tifa una squadra essa debba essere per forza e sottolineo per forza, più forte delle altre senza se e senza ma in ogni santa occasione? MA SIETE UMANI?


 Allora mi limito a dire che, secondo me, guardando la rosa, lo avrebbe vinto. Non è una questione che, siccome sono juventino, la Juve debba essere più forte. Infatti nello stesso post che hai citato ho definito quella Juve "imbarazzante". Un utente ha detto che questa Juve non avrebbe vinto quello scudo (immagino perchè considerata più scarsa delle squadre che c'erano) e io ho detto, secondo me, perchè lo avrebbe vinto in quel determinato anno, avesse tirato fuori il 2003 o il 2004 avrei spiegato perchè NON lo avrebbe vinto.


----------



## Tom! (16 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per me avrebbe fatto 300 punti, gli avrebbero dato di diritto anche altri punti per lo strapotere totale.
> 
> Io mi domando una cosa, come sempre, ma possibile che siccome si tifa una squadra essa debba essere per forza e sottolineo per forza, più forte delle altre senza se e senza ma in ogni santa occasione? MA SIETE UMANI?



Darren secondo me sei tu che vedi tutto a tinte rossonere. Il post che hai quotato non dice niente di strano.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non ne sono così sicuro, anzi secondo me vedremo un campionato molto avvincente e combattuto
> 
> Tanti giocatori nuovi insieme hanno bisogno di tempo per oleare i meccanismi



La tua è una speranza vana, purtroppo lo vi ceranno ancora più facilmente , a meno che non prenderete Ibrahimovic, allora si avranno più problemi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Allora mi limito a dire che, secondo me, guardando la rosa, lo avrebbe vinto. Non è una questione che, siccome sono juventino, la Juve debba essere più forte. Infatti nello stesso post che hai citato ho definito quella Juve "imbarazzante". Un utente ha detto che questa Juve non avrebbe vinto quello scudo (immagino perchè considerata più scarsa delle squadre che c'erano) e io ho detto, secondo me, perchè lo avrebbe vinto in quel determinato anno, avesse tirato fuori il 2003 o il 2004 avrei spiegato perchè NON lo avrebbe vinto.



Sono paragoni stupidi, non si può dire: La juve del 2016 avrebbe vinto/perso nel 2010
Sulla carta, non è inferiore alla formazione tipo del Milan 2010-2011, ma per il resto non possiamo fare alcun confronto, sarebbero solo supposizioni senza alcun fondamento logico.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (16 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quante partite vi hanno risolto, insieme, Pirlo e Vidal l'anno scorso in campionato? Non si può dire che non siano una perdita per voi, sebbene non abbiano reso al massimo.


Non si può dire che Pirlo è stato decisivo solo perchè con Atalanta e Torino ci ha salvato. Bisogna valutare complessivamente tutta la stagione, ed è stata mediocre. Vidal si è ripreso all'ultimo ma per buona parte della stagione sembrava il cugino ubriaco. Saranno sicuramente una perdita, ma l'unica davvero terribile è quella di Tevez.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2015)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Darren secondo me sei tu che vedi tutto a tinte rossonere. Il post che hai quotato non dice niente di strano.



Sono sicuramente tra le persone che guarda meno al tifo e più al lato sportivo qui dentro. Basta andare a leggere un qualsiasi mio commento riguardo Milan, Juve, Roma, ecc.
Dire: la Juve quel campionato lo avrebbe vinto con 100 punti è una mera affermazione da tifoso, perché come ho già scritto, non si possono fare questi paragoni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quante partite vi hanno risolto, insieme, Pirlo e Vidal l'anno scorso in campionato? Non si può dire che non siano una perdita per voi, sebbene non abbiano reso al massimo.



Pirlo non è una grande perdita, la scorsa stagione non l'ha vissuta da protagonista. Vidal ha vissuto una stagione parzialmente in ombra salvo qualche exploit, sarà sicuramente una brutta perdita ma non incolmabile se lo sostituiscono bene. La vera grande perdita è Tevez, perché il loro reparto offensivo sulla carta si è indebolito, molto dipenderà dall'eventuale raggiunta maturità sportiva di Morata e da Dybala, che è una vera incognita in una grande squadra.


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fanno bene a lamentarsi. Hanno perso un grande giocatore e, soprattutto, un leader.
> 
> Vidal, Tevez e Pirlo. Tre leader. Non sarà per nulla facile rimpiazzarli. Anzi..



I cicli prima o poi finiscono purtroppo. Non escludo una stagione di transizione eh, ma certe partenze erano inevitabili o quasi.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Luglio 2015)

Certo che se riescono veramente a portare in Italia uno tra Isco e Goetze tanto vale assegnargli direttamente lo scudetto a tavolino. Senza contare che avrebbero pure buone possibilità di ripetersi in Champions


----------



## Atletico Maniero (16 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono paragoni stupidi, non si può dire: La juve del 2016 avrebbe vinto/perso nel 2010
> Sulla carta, non è inferiore alla formazione tipo del Milan 2010-2011, ma per il resto non possiamo fare alcun confronto, sarebbero solo supposizioni senza alcun fondamento logico.


Rispetto la tua opinione. Ho solo espresso il mio pensiero.


----------



## Mou (16 Luglio 2015)

Giusto vendere Vidal: un giocatore alla fine del ciclo, che non avrebbe avuto le giuste motivazioni E un Vidal senza motivazioni vale zero.
La storia insegna, non bisogna ragionare MAI col cuore... Questa linea della Juventus mi piace molto. Invece di riempirci di elefanti, tanti saluti e sotto coi prossimi campioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione. Ho solo espresso il mio pensiero.



Siamo in un forum, se esprimi un pensiero è normale diventi oggetto di discussione.


----------



## Mou (16 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quante partite vi hanno risolto, insieme, Pirlo e Vidal l'anno scorso in campionato? Non si può dire che non siano una perdita per voi, sebbene non abbiano reso al massimo.



Giocatori importanti, ma è il momento perfetto per salutarli, all'alba di un nuovo ciclo. Avrebbero fatto la fine di Cambiassi, Samuel, Zanetti, Milito... Vecchi, strapagati e senza motivazioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Non si può dire che Pirlo è stato decisivo solo perchè con Atalanta e Torino ci ha salvato. Bisogna valutare complessivamente tutta la stagione, ed è stata mediocre. Vidal si è ripreso all'ultimo ma per buona parte della stagione sembrava il cugino ubriaco. Saranno sicuramente una perdita, ma l'unica davvero terribile è quella di Tevez.





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pirlo non è una grande perdita, la scorsa stagione non l'ha vissuta da protagonista. Vidal ha vissuto una stagione parzialmente in ombra salvo qualche exploit, sarà sicuramente una brutta perdita ma non incolmabile se lo sostituiscono bene. La vera grande perdita è Tevez, perché il loro reparto offensivo sulla carta si è indebolito, molto dipenderà dall'eventuale raggiunta maturità sportiva di Morata e da Dybala, che è una vera incognita in una grande squadra.


Ma io sono d'accordo con voi, però bisognerà vedere come sostituiranno Vidal e se lo sostituiranno, se lo sostituissero con un Draxler, per dire, sarebbe tutt'altro discorso ma se dovesse partire senza degno acquisto sarebbe un problema... Pirlo invece è stato sostituito da Khedira, che ritengo un giocatore molto forte, sia chiaro, ma inevitabilmente la Juve ci perde in tecnica e in geometria, adesso il centrocampo diventa un po' più muscolare e meno tecnico.
Con tutto questo non voglio dire che la Juve sia scarsa o che non vincerà il campionato, non solo resta fortissima ma vincerà anche il campionato a novembre come al solito, quello che voglio dire è che sotto un profilo meramente tecnico la squadra si è indebolita.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo con voi, però bisognerà vedere come sostituiranno Vidal e se lo sostituiranno, se lo sostituissero con un Draxler, per dire, sarebbe tutt'altro discorso ma se dovesse partire senza degno acquisto sarebbe un problema... Pirlo invece è stato sostituito da Khedira, che ritengo un giocatore molto forte, sia chiaro, ma inevitabilmente la Juve ci perde in tecnica e in geometria, adesso il centrocampo diventa un po' più muscolare e meno tecnico.
> Con tutto questo non voglio dire che la Juve sia scarsa o che non vincerà il campionato, non solo resta fortissima ma vincerà anche il campionato a novembre come al solito, quello che voglio dire è che sotto un profilo meramente tecnico la squadra si è indebolita.



Beh hanno 40 mln, uno buono ne esce purtroppo.


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Giusto vendere Vidal: un giocatore alla fine del ciclo, che non avrebbe avuto le giuste motivazioni E un Vidal senza motivazioni vale zero.
> La storia insegna, non bisogna ragionare MAI col cuore... Questa linea della Juventus mi piace molto. Invece di riempirci di elefanti, tanti saluti e sotto coi prossimi campioni.



Esattamente. Grandissima mossa della Juventus. Giocatore senza più motivazioni di rimanere, in parabola discendente, venduto carissimo. È evidente che a Torino la dirigenza ha le idee chiarissime sulla linea da seguire.

Ovviamente con questi 40 sacchi arriverà qualcuno di altrettanto bravo e con 5-6 anni in meno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh hanno 40 mln, uno buono ne esce purtroppo.


Non è detto, perché i trequartisti di alto livello sono pochi(Rodriguez, Isco, Pastore, Oscar, Gotze, De Bruyne, Ozil) e non vedo perché dovrebbero cederli le loro rispettive squadre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2015)

*Sky:Marotta e a Monaco per chiudere la trattativa Vidal-Bayern Monaco.*


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky:Marotta e a Monaco per chiudere la trattativa Vidal-Bayern Monaco.*



Da quando ci si sposta per cedere? Si solito sono gli acquirenti che vanno nella città interessata..

Che sia anche per goëtze?


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Luglio 2015)

un aspetto ke molti sottovalutano.
vidal ha un contratto in scadenza nel 2017. e quindi o rinnovi aumentandogli l'ingaggio e rischi di avere in squadra un giocatore senza motivazioni,ke ormai ha dato il meglio della sua carriera e non più vendibile a certe cifre, o rischi di doverlo svendere il prossimo anno!


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è detto, perché i trequartisti di alto livello sono pochi(Rodriguez, Isco, Pastore, Oscar, Gotze, De Bruyne, Ozil) e non vedo perché dovrebbero cederli le loro rispettive squadre.



Ma secondo te non hanno già in mano il sostituto? Una dirigenza che a maggio aveva già preso dybala e kedhira non è così sprovveduta 

almeno spero XD


----------



## Atletico Maniero (16 Luglio 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> un aspetto ke molti sottovalutano.
> vidal ha un contratto in scadenza nel 2017. e quindi o rinnovi aumentandogli l'ingaggio e rischi di avere in squadra un giocatore senza motivazioni,ke ormai ha dato il meglio della sua carriera e non più vendibile a certe cifre, o rischi di doverlo svenderlo il prossimo anno!


Non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma c'era una opzione azionabile per allungarlo fino al 2018. Stile Evra-United.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te non hanno già in mano il sostituto? Una dirigenza che a maggio aveva già preso dybala e kedhira non è così sprovveduta
> 
> almeno spero XD


Ce l'hanno ma bisogna capire di che livello e Dybala non era al livello di Tevez così come Khedira non era al livello di Pirlo.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Luglio 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma c'era una opzione azionabile per allungarlo fino al 2018. Stile Evra-United.



"Due scudetti, due Supercoppe italiane, 100 presenze, 32 gol, in un crescendo continuo: 7 centri nel primo anno di Juve, 15, miglior marcatore bianconero, nel secondo. Già 10 reti in 20 partite in questa stagione. Una media gol lievitata come la qualità delle sue prestazioni, il suo carisma e il suo appeal a livello internazionale – si legge nella nota pubblicata sul sito juventus.com -. Arturo Vidal è arrivato alla Juve nell'estate del 2011 quasi sotto traccia, ma ci ha messo pochissimo a diventarne uno dei leader e a consacrarsi campione. Il bianconero gli dona e El Guerrero ha scelto di cucirselo addosso come una seconda pelle, rinnovando il contratto fino al 2017. E' uno dei calciatori più completi del calcio mondiale, può coprire, e lo ha fatto, qualsiasi ruolo, giocando da difensore, centrocampista o attaccante con la stessa efficacia e intensità. Nella Juve di Conte è l'uomo che ha segnato di più, quello che ha sfornato più assist, che ha effettuato più tackle. La sua storia a Torino è iniziata due anni e pochi mesi fa, ma lui ha già lasciato il segno, scrivendone pagine memorabili. Ne scriverà ancora altre. Molte altre”.


questo è il comunicato ufficiale juve. non si parla di alcuna opzione sinceramente!


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ce l'hanno ma bisogna capire di che livello e Dybala non era al livello di Tevez così come Khedira non era al livello di Pirlo.



Il Pirlo di quest'anno è molto inferiore al Khedira attuale. ma nn solo a lui eh.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Il Pirlo di quest'anno è molto inferiore al Khedira attuale. ma nn solo a lui eh.


Ho spiegato sopra cosa intendo per inferiore.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (16 Luglio 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> "Due scudetti, due Supercoppe italiane, 100 presenze, 32 gol, in un crescendo continuo: 7 centri nel primo anno di Juve, 15, miglior marcatore bianconero, nel secondo. Già 10 reti in 20 partite in questa stagione. Una media gol lievitata come la qualità delle sue prestazioni, il suo carisma e il suo appeal a livello internazionale – si legge nella nota pubblicata sul sito juventus.com -. Arturo Vidal è arrivato alla Juve nell'estate del 2011 quasi sotto traccia, ma ci ha messo pochissimo a diventarne uno dei leader e a consacrarsi campione. Il bianconero gli dona e El Guerrero ha scelto di cucirselo addosso come una seconda pelle, rinnovando il contratto fino al 2017. E' uno dei calciatori più completi del calcio mondiale, può coprire, e lo ha fatto, qualsiasi ruolo, giocando da difensore, centrocampista o attaccante con la stessa efficacia e intensità. Nella Juve di Conte è l'uomo che ha segnato di più, quello che ha sfornato più assist, che ha effettuato più tackle. La sua storia a Torino è iniziata due anni e pochi mesi fa, ma lui ha già lasciato il segno, scrivendone pagine memorabili. Ne scriverà ancora altre. Molte altre”.
> 
> 
> questo è il comunicato ufficiale juve. non si parla di alcuna opzione sinceramente!


Nel comunicato ufficiale non c'è traccia in effetti. Mi ha fregato il fatto che tutti gli articoli che citavano il prolungamento parlavano di questa opzione per il 2018. Cmq mi sembra di capire tu sia d'accordo sulla cessione...pensi abbia già dato il massimo?


----------



## Atletico Maniero (16 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho spiegato sopra cosa intendo per inferiore.


 Sono d'accordo quando dici che perde molto in geometrie e tecnica ma guadagna in altre abilità col cambio Khedira-Pirlo. Io sono dell'idea che Allegri abbia deciso di spostare la fantasia, se vogliam chiamarla così, sulla trequarti e non essere costretto a piazzarci un finto trequartista, come Vidal. Io penso cmq che quello che ti dava Pirlo nei suoi punti di forza non fosse più abbastanza, se paragonato a quello che ti toglieva coi suoi punti deboli (che, col tempo, ovviamente, diventavano sempre più marcati).


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Luglio 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato ufficiale non c'è traccia in effetti. Mi ha fregato il fatto che tutti gli articoli che citavano il prolungamento parlavano di questa opzione per il 2018. Cmq mi sembra di capire tu sia d'accordo sulla cessione...pensi abbia già dato il massimo?



secondo me sì,questo era probabilmente l'ultimo anno per ricavare una bella somma dalla sua partenza! il rendimento generale di arturo di quest'anno è stato molto negativo in confronto agli scorsi e non ha mai dato quel qualcosa in più che da un giocatore come lui ci si aspetta...ho sentito adesso dimarzio ke ha detto che l'accordo tra Vidal e il bayern c'era già da diversi giorni mentre la trattativa con la juve partita solo ieri.segno quindi che anche il giocatore voleva cambiare aria e probabilmente ha perso le giuste motivazioni


----------



## Atletico Maniero (16 Luglio 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> secondo me sì,questo era probabilmente l'ultimo anno per ricavare una bella somma dalla sua partenza! il rendimento generale di arturo di quest'anno è stato molto negativo in confronto agli scorsi e non ha mai dato quel qualcosa in più che da un giocatore come lui ci si aspetta...ho sentito adesso dimarzio ke ha detto che l'accordo tra Vidal e il bayern c'era già da diversi giorni mentre la trattativa con la juve partita solo ieri.segno quindi che anche il giocatore voleva cambiare aria e probabilmente ha perso le giuste motivazioni


Non sapevo questa novità di Di Marzio. Se è così, allora non poteva più continuare. A questo punto è probabile che ci rimuginasse da non poco, spiegando, in parte, anche l'annata sottotono. Annata sottotono che ha avuto uno scossone gli ultimi mesi, causa Champions. Un giocatore può essere svogliato quanto vuole ma quando si rende conto che la Champions non è solo un sogno comincia a dannarsi l'anima.


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2015)

Beh la juve cambia tantissimo secondo me troppo , l'unica cosa è che la concorrenza è abbastanza scarsa solo l'Inter può impensierire e ovviamente allegri il vero punto debole che la prossima stagione farà vedere di che pasta è fatto .


----------



## Mou (16 Luglio 2015)

Gotze a Vidal come trequartista mangia in test! In mezzo lo sostituisce Khedira... Se arriva anche Mario, Vidal è dimenticato domani.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Gotze a Vidal come trequartista mangia in test! In mezzo lo sostituisce Khedira... Se arriva anche Mario, Vidal è dimenticato domani.



gotze?? guarda che è un giocatore in questo momento sopravvalutato. Ha potenzialità ma non è un fenomeno in questo momento. E se guardiola se ne priva qualche dubbio mi viene. Mi sembra come per shaquiri, che quelli dell'inter pensava fosse un crack, un fenomeno e che guardiola fosse pazzo, e invece.....occhio.


----------



## Mou (16 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> gotze?? guarda che è un giocatore in questo momento sopravvalutato. Ha potenzialità ma non è un fenomeno in questo momento. E se guardiola se ne priva qualche dubbio mi viene. Mi sembra come per shaquiri, che quelli dell'inter pensava fosse un crack, un fenomeno e che guardiola fosse pazzo, e invece.....occhio.



Gotze come trequartista è un innesto notevole, Vidal alla Juventus non ha più nulla da dare. Per quanto riguarda il fatto che Guardiola voglia privarsene, Pep ha fatto a meno anche di Ibra, e non penso sia un giocatore scarso....


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Gotze come trequartista è un innesto notevole, Vidal alla Juventus non ha più nulla da dare. Per quanto riguarda il fatto che Guardiola voglia privarsene, Pep ha fatto a meno anche di Ibra, e non penso sia un giocatore scarso....



Aveva messi che voleva giocare centrale....io dico solo occhio. Vi vedo troppo sicuri di questi presunti upgrade.


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> gotze?? guarda che è un giocatore in questo momento sopravvalutato. Ha potenzialità ma non è un fenomeno in questo momento. E se guardiola se ne priva qualche dubbio mi viene. Mi sembra come per shaquiri, che quelli dell'inter pensava fosse un crack, un fenomeno e che guardiola fosse pazzo, e invece.....occhio.



Goëtze è sopravvalutato 
Oscar idem
Isco a stento è titolare
Draxler è giovane

Trequartisti buoni ce ne sono? XD


----------



## Mou (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Goëtze è sopravvalutato
> Oscar idem
> Isco a stento è titolare
> Draxler è giovane
> ...



È la stessa storia di Tevez che dà problemi di spogliatoio...


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Aveva messi che voleva giocare centrale....io dico solo occhio. Vi vedo troppo sicuri di questi presunti upgrade.



Almeno chiunque prendano è un trequartista di ruolo, diversamente lì ci giocava Vidal

Il punto è questo, tutti pensano al vidal mezzala, ma vidal ha giocato un anno, da schifo, come trequartista


----------



## Mou (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Almeno chiunque prendano è un trequartista di ruolo, diversamente lì ci giocava Vidal
> 
> Il punto è questo, tutti pensano al vidal mezzala, ma vidal ha giocato un anno, da schifo, come trequartista



Tra l'altro se Khedira è in forma e Vidal è quello dell'anno scorso, Vidal fa panca.


----------



## yohann (16 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro se Khedira è in forma e Vidal è quello dell'anno scorso, Vidal fa panca.



Vidal in panca avrei voluto vederelo a parte che con Khedira sono 2 giocatori totalmente diversi.


----------



## Mou (16 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Vidal in panca avrei voluto vederelo a parte che con Khedira sono 2 giocatori totalmente diversi.



Ho specificato bene: Khedira in forma e Vidal fuori forma, a lottare per un posto.


----------



## yohann (16 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ho specificato bene: Khedira in forma e Vidal fuori forma, a lottare per un posto.



Tanto fuori forma in coppa America non era, poi la salute di Khedira è tutta da verificare...


----------



## Mou (16 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Tanto fuori forma in coppa America non era, poi la salute di Khedira è tutta da verificare...



A quale Vidal credere, quello fuori giri dell'ultima stagione o quello iper motivato della Copa America? Lo dico: tenerlo controvoglia, o convinto a metà, è un rischio perché diminuisce il suo valore. A questo punto meglio venderlo per prendere un vero trequartista, un ruolo dove Vidal non svetta.


----------



## yohann (16 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> A quale Vidal credere, quello fuori giri dell'ultima stagione o quello iper motivato della Copa America? Lo dico: tenerlo controvoglia, o convinto a metà, è un rischio perché diminuisce il suo valore. A questo punto meglio venderlo per prendere un vero trequartista, un ruolo dove Vidal non svetta.



Puo essere un affare per tutte le 2 squadre, ma siccome Pogba andra via l'anno prossimo io Vidal in assenze di vere alternative avrei cercato di tenerlo pero 40M sono una bella cifra.


----------



## Principe (16 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> A quale Vidal credere, quello fuori giri dell'ultima stagione o quello iper motivato della Copa America? Lo dico: tenerlo controvoglia, o convinto a metà, è un rischio perché diminuisce il suo valore. A questo punto meglio venderlo per prendere un vero trequartista, un ruolo dove Vidal non svetta.



Secondo me goetze ve lo sognate , non ho capito se pogba costa 100 ed è un 93 , sterling costa 70 ed è un 94 . Adesso Mario goetze che in carriera ha dimostrato più di questi 2 ed è un 92 dovrebbe valere meno di 80-100 millioni? Ma Quando dovete comprare voi i giocatori sono tutti fessi e si fanno fregare ? Ho capito che state vincendo da 4 anni ma il successo vi fa male mi sa.....


----------



## Mou (16 Luglio 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Secondo me goetze ve lo sognate , non ho capito se pogba costa 100 ed è un 93 , sterling costa 70 ed è un 94 . Adesso Mario goetze che in carriera ha dimostrato più di questi 2 ed è un 92 dovrebbe valere meno di 80-100 millioni? Ma Quando dovete comprare voi i giocatori sono tutti fessi e si fanno fregare ? Ho capito che state vincendo da 4 anni ma il successo vi fa male mi sa.....



Il Bayern lo ha pagato una 40ina e da allora a Monaco non ha giocato granché, in particolare l'anno scorso. Il suo agente si è lamentato recentemente per il trattamento... Sono fattori da considerare.


----------



## Marchisio89 (16 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il Bayern lo ha pagato una 40ina e da allora a Monaco non ha giocato granché, in particolare l'anno scorso. Il suo agente si è lamentato recentemente per il trattamento... Sono fattori da considerare.


E guadagna "solo" 7 mln. Per me non é impossibile, anche se difficile ovviamente.


----------



## Mou (16 Luglio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> E guadagna "solo" 7 mln. Per me non é impossibile, anche se difficile ovviamente.



Gotze è Nike?


----------



## Marchisio89 (16 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Gotze è Nike?


Sí.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (16 Luglio 2015)

A parte chi possa arrivare, con la cessione di Vidal si completa (anche se non del tutto, manca Llorente per ora) la più grande rivoluzione nella Juve negli ultimi 4 anni. Sono arrivati grossi nomi, ma potrebbe mancare quello che ha permesso di dominare gli ultimi campionati: l'affiatamento. Quest'anno la Juve potrebbe avere un punto debole.


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (16 Luglio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Guardiola o vince la champions o lo impalano a Marienplatz dopo tutti questi "colpi" di genio del mercato...



Esatto. Veramente non ne azzecca una


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

Che ne pensate di draxler?


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Esatto. Veramente non ne azzecca una



no hai ragione...non ne azzecca una..ha semplicemente già vinto tutto in carriera


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Che ne pensate di draxler?



forte, in prospettiva fortissimo. Ma se lo fate giocare trequartista non rende. Lui è una mezzala.


----------



## Black1897 (16 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> forte, in prospettiva fortissimo. Ma se lo fate giocare trequartista non rende. Lui è una mezzala.



mezz'ala NO...esterno d'attacco..


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Goëtze è sopravvalutato
> Oscar idem
> Isco a stento è titolare
> Draxler è giovane
> ...





Mou ha scritto:


> È la stessa storia di Tevez che dà problemi di spogliatoio...





Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Almeno chiunque prendano è un trequartista di ruolo, diversamente lì ci giocava Vidal
> 
> Il punto è questo, tutti pensano al vidal mezzala, ma vidal ha giocato un anno, da schifo, come trequartista





Mou ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro se Khedira è in forma e Vidal è quello dell'anno scorso, Vidal fa panca.



Mi sa che nn avete compreso il mio discorso. Io non dico che la juve faccia male a vendere vidal, ma quello che mi convince meno è con chi lo sostituite. Il cileno anche a mezzo servizio i gol ve li fa, e anche decisivi spesso, voglio vedere adesso khedira quanti ne farà. Queste cose nessuno le considera, mi sembra di ragionare come a fifa, peccato sia tutt'altra roba dalla realtà. Khedira è un gran giocatore, avete fatto bene a prenderlo ma serviva non per sostituire il cileno ma per completare una rosa che doveva dare addio al giocatore che dava le geometrie a tutta la squadra. Perdendo vidal adesso avete un centrocampo titolare di tutto rispetto ma nettamente meno forte di quello di questi ultimi anni, senza contare che avete dei ricambi troppo inesperti e ancora non tanto forti. Si pereyra sarà stato pure bravo quest'anno, ma non è vidal, non è pirlo. Idem sturaro e asamoah. Se disgraziatamente khedira si dovesse infortunare voglio vedere come farete. Parlando poi del famoso trequartista, o prendete uno puro o allora un draxler non vi serve a niente, perché è una mezzala che ha bisogno di spazio per essere devastante. Diverso il discorso se la juve dovesse prendere un isco o oscar. Mentre per goetze non sono molto convinto, ripeto, si diceva lo stesso con shaquiri, e adesso l'inter non vede l'ora di levarselo.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> mezz'ala NO...esterno d'attacco..



scherzi vero? ha giocato mezzala sinistra, libero però di svagare anche verso il centro o verso l'esterno nello schalke.


----------



## Black1897 (16 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> scherzi vero? ha giocato mezzala sinistra, libero però di svagare anche verso il centro o verso l'esterno nello schalke.



per me non è una mezz'ala..è sprecato li...deve giocare largo in un tridente..


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> per me non è una mezz'ala..è sprecato li...deve giocare largo in un tridente..



ah beh questo è un altro discorso...però vedi, è un giocatore che ha bisogno di spazi, per dribblare...per questo spesso parte da centrocampo. Ovviamente l'esterno d'attacco può farlo, sicuramente non trequartista.


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che nn avete compreso il mio discorso. Io non dico che la juve faccia male a vendere vidal, ma quello che mi convince meno è con chi lo sostituite. Il cileno anche a mezzo servizio i gol ve li fa, e anche decisivi spesso, voglio vedere adesso khedira quanti ne farà. Queste cose nessuno le considera, mi sembra di ragionare come a fifa, peccato sia tutt'altra roba dalla realtà. Khedira è un gran giocatore, avete fatto bene a prenderlo ma serviva non per sostituire il cileno ma per completare una rosa che doveva dare addio al giocatore che dava le geometrie a tutta la squadra. Perdendo vidal adesso avete un centrocampo titolare di tutto rispetto ma nettamente meno forte di quello di questi ultimi anni, senza contare che avete dei ricambi troppo inesperti e ancora non tanto forti. Si pereyra sarà stato pure bravo quest'anno, ma non è vidal, non è pirlo. Idem sturaro e asamoah. Se disgraziatamente khedira si dovesse infortunare voglio vedere come farete. Parlando poi del famoso trequartista, o prendete uno puro o allora un draxler non vi serve a niente, perché è una mezzala che ha bisogno di spazio per essere devastante. Diverso il discorso se la juve dovesse prendere un isco o oscar. Mentre per goetze non sono molto convinto, ripeto, si diceva lo stesso con shaquiri, e adesso l'inter non vede l'ora di levarselo.



Colgo l'occasione per farvi i complimenti per il forum. Siete tutti molto aperti al dialogo anche se con tifosi di altre squadre, non c'è ostracismo, ma c'è rispetto con chiaramente la battutina ecc che vabè ci sta anche. Questo insieme a quello della Lazio è l'unico forum in cui ciò è possibile, quelli di Roma e peggio della sfinter non sono avvicinabili, appena parli vieni insultato anche se hai detto:"A", non esiste dialogo, ma c'è una perenne frustrazione di chi sa di essere inferiore, non contare nulla e crede che il calcio sia iniziato e finito nel 2010, dimenticandosi che per 45 anni non hanno visto una finale e per 20 anni uno scudetto. 

Il calcio non è questo, è anche confronto. Juve e Milan rappresentano l'eccellenza italiana, l'Inter viene dopo, piaccia o non piaccia

Complimenti ancora e scusate per l'OT


----------

